# Tekton Design cinema subwoofer



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

has anyone seen the new 18 inch sub from tekton?it looks like a monster.

http://tektondesign.wordpress.com/2013/07/16/new-tekton-design-18-cinema-subwoofer/


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I went to their web page to hopefully read some specs...couldn't find anything about it at all. I hate it when companies don't list what they are proud of.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

yeah no real specs listed.it just came up on his blog the other day.there is no product page as of yet.


----------



## raynist (Aug 16, 2011)

Strange that there are almost no details listed as far as amp is concerned. 

Their speaker lineup looks intriguing though. You don't see many speaker with just a tweeter and a ten inch driver. I know CHT does this also


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

that guy has always been a little mysterious with specs.saying he doesnt want diy'ers to copy him,or so ive heard.


----------



## raynist (Aug 16, 2011)

I could understand that to an extent, but I didn't even see a wattage listed for the subs amp. I am assuming this is a powered sub.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

it does say inquire directly.so i guess you call for details.


----------



## paulster (Aug 28, 2012)

I'd like to know more. The fact that he quoted sensitivity for a 2.83V input (which would be 1W if they are 8ohm drivers) would make me think it's a passive model.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

paulster said:


> I'd like to know more. The fact that he quoted sensitivity for a 2.83V input (which would be 1W if they are 8ohm drivers) would make me think it's a passive model.


it could be just not much info on it.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

The subs are powered (300 watt Bash amps). I read Andrew Robinson's review of the Pendragon's HT setup. He liked the overall setup but the subs were lacking in the subsonic frequencies. Here's the review.

http://www.andrew-robinson-online.com/exclusive-review-tekton-designs-pendragon-theater/


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

pharoah said:


> it could be just not much info on it.


Yeah I agree with that. Not allot of product detail on the Tekton site. I find more details about their products elsewhere either through online reviews or comments here or on the AVS site. In spite of this Tekton get great product reviews.


----------



## paulster (Aug 28, 2012)

These subs are actually different to the Pendragon subs but it would seem reasonable to assume that they might also be powered.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

Dwight Angus said:


> The subs are powered (300 watt Bash amps). I read Andrew Robinson's review of the Pendragon's HT setup. He liked the overall setup but the subs were lacking in the subsonic frequencies. Here's the review.
> 
> http://www.andrew-robinson-online.com/exclusive-review-tekton-designs-pendragon-theater/


wrong sub dude.those subs had dual 12's the sub we are on about has an 18.


----------



## umr (Oct 6, 2009)

I worked on a pair of these recently in a 4500 ft3 home theater. I have to say for $1,000 each they are great.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

umr said:


> I worked on a pair of these recently in a 4500 ft3 home theater. I have to say for $1,000 each they are great.


thats good to know.how deep do they go?


----------



## umr (Oct 6, 2009)

pharoah said:


> thats good to know.how deep do they go?


They cleanly went to 20Hz. I do not take measurements below that, but they did not feel weak at all on the bottom end. A VERY impressive product for $1K.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

thanks for the info.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Has anyone else gotten more information on this sub? It definitely looks pretty beastly and that's extremely efficient! UMR, was it powered or passive? I'd guess passive and then you just add on your favorite pro amp and DSP.

Scott


----------



## umr (Oct 6, 2009)

skeeter99 said:


> Has anyone else gotten more information on this sub? It definitely looks pretty beastly and that's extremely efficient! UMR, was it powered or passive? I'd guess passive and then you just add on your favorite pro amp and DSP.
> 
> Scott


It is a powered subwoofer. The efficiency is so high it does not need as much as others to get great results. I have seen nothing close to this at this price point for sound output level and sound quality.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

umr said:


> It is a powered subwoofer. The efficiency is so high it does not need as much as others to get great results. I have seen nothing close to this at this price point for sound output level and sound quality.


Interesting, do you recall how much power the amp had? With that efficiency it wouldn't need a ton so the question is just more out of curiosity. At $1000 for this it puts it right in the Chase Home Theater realm with their VS18.1 and the Sub-1 amp.


----------



## umr (Oct 6, 2009)

skeeter99 said:


> Interesting, do you recall how much power the amp had? With that efficiency it wouldn't need a ton so the question is just more out of curiosity. At $1000 for this it puts it right in the Chase Home Theater realm with their VS18.1 and the Sub-1 amp.


Here are more details of what I saw with that unit. http://www.homecinemaguru.com/tekton-design-18-cinema-subwoofer-review/


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

umr said:


> Here are more details of what I saw with that unit. http://www.homecinemaguru.com/tekton-design-18-cinema-subwoofer-review/


Great thank you for the link!

Scott


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

some good information no doubt.id still like to know its low end frequency response.


----------



## umr (Oct 6, 2009)

pharoah said:


> some good information no doubt.id still like to know its low end frequency response.


This shows the average frequency response of that system. It had no problem going to 20Hz and was one of the better sounding rooms from a low frequency perspective that I have heard and I work on many very high end rooms. For a $2,000 investment in subs I doubt you can do substantially better. The room acoustics in this case were also excellent. A tiny fraction of the rooms I work on have acoustics this good from 32 Hz to 16 kHz.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

umr said:


> This shows the average frequency response of that system. It had no problem going to 20Hz and was one of the better sounding rooms from a low frequency perspective that I have heard and I work on many very high end rooms. For a $2,000 investment in subs I doubt you can do substantially better. The room acoustics in this case were also excellent. A tiny fraction of the rooms I work on have acoustics this good from 32 Hz to 16 kHz.


thanks for posting those.you were'nt kidding when you said flat to 20.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Can't really say that was a review, per se, given how little it contained. Sonnie; if you can arrange to get me one I'll give it a good workout.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

theJman said:


> Can't really say that was a review, per se, given how little it contained. Sonnie; if you can arrange to get me one I'll give it a good workout.


 i second that


----------



## chaluga (Mar 5, 2013)

It might beat store bought subs but my diy marty sub is flat to 16 hz and produces 118 db at 20 hz. All this for 700 bucks.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Yea, I'm not getting much out of those graphs either, need more info. A HTS review sounds to be in order.

Because inquiring minds want to know...the real skinny!!!


----------

